# Favorite Bodypart To Train?



## realdeal (Mar 1, 2002)




----------



## quantum (Mar 1, 2002)

BICEPSBICEPSBICEPS.

Hate:  Easy, calves.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Mar 1, 2002)

Chest and Legs and Back and Arms Oooooh hell I love it all except for shoulders


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 1, 2002)

Legs are my favorite (and toughest).  Least favorite is back.


Shoulders day tomorrow!


----------



## ossiferdawkins (Mar 1, 2002)

*
favorite part - chest

best part - back
*


----------



## honeybee (Mar 1, 2002)

favorite is my shoulders because Im seeing great results
least favorite is calves (im always getting that damn cramp in the arch of my foot)


----------



## Mule (Mar 1, 2002)

Tongue! Oh wrong board!


----------



## seyone (Mar 1, 2002)

I love chest day.


----------



## kuso (Mar 1, 2002)

Forearms.......actually, make that only the right one.


----------



## Jenny (Mar 2, 2002)

I'd have to say legs.. love to hit them hard.. but I also like chest.. and sometimes my back- workouts are da bomb.. uhm.. and shoulders can be really fun too.. 
oh.. f*ck it, I love 'em all!!


----------



## Bigtex111 (Mar 2, 2002)

Legs, and it's pissing me off this morning that the road is covered in ice in Dallas.  I need to get to the gym!!!


----------



## CJMAJOR (Mar 2, 2002)

I think I love arms the best especially triceps. If I could work them every single day and they would grow I would do it.


----------



## Winny (Mar 2, 2002)

I would have to say Back.  It's the one bodypart I really have to 'concentrate' to hit effectively....which means I get into that 'zone'....

Least--Calf's--Abs....and I don't know why!!


----------



## bubbasr (Mar 3, 2002)

I have to say that chest is my favorite part to workout.
I have to say that my back is my favorite part to work out.
I have to say that my bi's and tri's are my favorite part to work out.
I have to say my shoulders are my favorite part to workout.
I have to say my legs are my favorite part to workout.
Actually I Love it all!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bubbasr (Mar 3, 2002)

Did I forget anything??????????????????????


----------



## rks1969 (Mar 3, 2002)

Back day is the best!!I LOVE DEADS !!  HEAVY is the way to go.


----------



## The Rose (Mar 3, 2002)

The best is chest!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 3, 2002)

It used to be my chest, but since I f-up'd my shoulders I do not like working chest anymore. 
So, I do not know, I guess legs, except they are definitely the hardest bodypart to train.


----------



## bigheath (Mar 5, 2002)

Chest. Become a beast


----------



## fitness4life (Mar 10, 2002)

I would have to say - chest day because I like looking at the pump I get from doing them.


----------



## Hawkens (Mar 16, 2002)

If you remove the obvious - Arms, then I would say Chest.

Hawkens


----------



## FOLEYMSL (Mar 25, 2002)

1. Chest
2. Back
3. Arms
4. Shoulder
5. Abs
6. Legs


----------



## wildlifer_jones (Mar 25, 2002)

Quads, Deads, Calves, Chest, Delts


----------



## tiger26 (Mar 26, 2002)

love the biceps.. the pain you feel when your near the end of the sets.. DAMN IT FEELS GOOD


----------



## fvital (Mar 27, 2002)

Triceps


----------



## Tooolguy (Mar 27, 2002)

*Shoulders*

I am getting good results....I dread back


----------



## urikaburi (Mar 27, 2002)

I love it when my tris burn like hell...Hate the chest...


----------



## Neil (Mar 28, 2002)

Whatever I am progressing on the most at any given time. Right now it's shoulders.


----------



## Fade (Mar 28, 2002)

Legs...duh


----------



## MAX (Mar 28, 2002)

PENIS twice a day whether I need to or not....


----------



## ZECH (Mar 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> It used to be my chest, but since I f-up'd my shoulders I do not like working chest anymore.
> So, I do not know, I guess legs, except they are definitely the hardest bodypart to train.


Same Here Prince!!!!


----------



## jeremy1122k (Apr 15, 2002)

legs!


----------



## lilman (Apr 15, 2002)

bi's


----------



## pumpit (Apr 15, 2002)

Back!


----------



## snipes287 (Apr 16, 2002)

Tris are my fav but I also love lower back.


----------



## kuso (Apr 16, 2002)

For me it`d either be back or calves.


----------



## brianinabq (Apr 16, 2002)

Most: Shoulders
Least: Abs


----------



## lean_n_76er (Apr 16, 2002)

Favorite - Bi's and Tri's

Least - really don't have one!


----------



## Yanks20 (Apr 17, 2002)

Favorite: Chest & Shoulders

Least: Calves & Bi's (can't get them to grow!)


----------



## blargh (Apr 18, 2002)

Favorite:  legs!
Least favorite:  forearms.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Apr 18, 2002)

#1. BACK
#1. LEGS
#1. CHEST
#1. ARMS
#1. SHOULDERS
#2. ABS


----------



## oe40luvr (Apr 19, 2002)

back, bis and tris!!!!!!!


----------



## samba (Apr 21, 2002)

Biceps for the instant wow factor. Get a good buzz out of seeing my forearms grow aswell because they seem hard to train.


----------



## Beam73 (Apr 21, 2002)

the best for me is my shoulders nothing else


----------



## wonderwoman (Apr 21, 2002)

*best bodypart to train*

 Gotta be triceps.......they just keep GROWIN!!!!!!  Least favorite is Abs....boring


----------



## freag34 (Apr 22, 2002)

i have a legs day today, and i am NOT looking forward to it. i have to get over this mental block, but it's hard to when it friggin hurts like a bitch, maybe i need a physical block like some codeine


----------



## freag34 (Apr 22, 2002)

favorite would be chest, typcial male i think


----------



## 101Tazman (Apr 22, 2002)

What ever I'm training that day!


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 22, 2002)

used to be chest for me.

lately i'm liking shoulders b/c they used to be my weak point and they've come so far and now that i'm leaner i can really see the seperation and the vein and all that so it's gratifying.

my other "used to be bad" bodypart is calves.  they still are puny.  really puny.  i've decided to like training them anyway though.


----------



## hurtyhair4u (Apr 22, 2002)

Favorite for now would be Chest , i've been going through a great streght increse with chest so it's cool to see how far i can go . 

Least fav would be legs ..... they never seem to grow


----------



## lina (Apr 23, 2002)

fav: shoulders
least: legs

101Taz, like your attitude!


----------



## ponyboy (Apr 25, 2002)

Definitely back because it makes me look huge...either that or shoulders.  Least favourite is definitely hamstrings, which is probably why they suck so much.


----------



## DomH (Apr 25, 2002)

biceps, no question


----------



## samba (Apr 25, 2002)

*Forearms.*

They are easy to pump and burn like hell.


----------



## JonZ (Apr 28, 2002)

Shoulders


----------



## creatingmuscles (Apr 28, 2002)

Biceps -- triceps


----------



## ActionMatt (Apr 28, 2002)

Deadlifts


----------



## h_townraider (Apr 28, 2002)

Shoulders...love the burn of the shoulders


----------



## robbm (Apr 29, 2002)

Arms - for sure.  Their nothing to brag about, but are responding the most!!!


----------



## puregains (Apr 29, 2002)

BICEPS , I love the day after effect on my biceps , feels great


----------



## hypothetic (Apr 29, 2002)

Chest


----------



## jonese (Apr 29, 2002)

Tri's all the way


----------



## Decosta (May 5, 2002)

Shoulders and triceps..

I want back to be up there...My goal is to do pullups....


----------



## bigss75 (May 12, 2002)

Fav: Legs 
Least: Abs


----------



## quakin (May 13, 2002)

Definately back day for me. Deadlifts and barbell rows are my two favourite exercises.


----------



## barc77 (May 13, 2002)

Favorite: Chest, one of my stronger lifts
Least Favorite:  Legs, very weak in this department.  But I love     feeling sore the next day after doing squats.


----------



## Dj_Frost (May 13, 2002)

Fav - Arms
Least - Legs, Abs


----------



## gr8one (May 14, 2002)

i like arms, chest and legs


----------



## gr8one (May 14, 2002)

oh yea and least favorite .... back


----------



## maxxlina (May 15, 2002)

chest


----------

